# saving paint?



## scotsmerc64 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all, 
 I tried to search for this here but couldnt find what i was looking for. Today a stumbled upon an old dump site behind my property which was filled with soda bottles. They all date from 1940-1950. As i pulled them out of the ground and set them on a table i noticed that as the dirt on them dried, the painted labels on them began to flake off very easily. is there any way of preserving the labels on these? they were all bottled locally which is why i would like to save them. Thankyou for your  help.


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope... []


----------



## scotsmerc64 (Mar 26, 2013)

i didnt think so.


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 26, 2013)

I'D STILL LIKE TO SEE PICS.


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 28, 2013)

There is no way to save them, but I will tell you that if you rub on them as soon as they come out of the ground or try using soap and water, the acl will come right off. I find its best to let them sit and dry out for a few weeks before attempting to clean them. In the end most will look like dug bottles and they are what they are. I have dug so many milk bottles from Delaware that are super rare but once the paints gone or even missing some paint they are of no value.


----------

